# Grande Ilse



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Several boats will be fishing this weekend out of Grande Isle for the first time this year--Noprat and Desperado---I will update with reports when i hear from them. R&R just got back from Miami with their 28 bertram--****'s boat is still not finished but i'm sure he will be out there in something this year. Venice marina basically has ice and fuel--Grande Isle has it a little better. For those who have not booked rooms for the tarpon rodeo i think it will be too late. I would try to book north into towns of Golden Meadow--Finding a place to bunk in venice is next to impossible. Even Swap


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Hey Even Swap - glad to hear things are starting to get up and running over there. I won't make it this year. Gonna hang around here this season. Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Will do--thanks for calling me in on those fish last year @ Southwest Pass--a friend caught his first appx 130 to 150# if i remember correctly--Will keep ya'll updated on reports Kevin


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

You bet Kevin. Go get you a big one this weekend.


----------



## skaV (Jun 7, 2005)

*Ltc*

Kevin, hope ya'll are all doing well. Scott and I were just talking about yall the other day. James, Dana, and Myself will be there for the GITR but I think I will be by myself after that. I'm planning to stay in Grand Isle and make the run everyday. What is the story with Sand dollar? are their units open for rental? Has anyone talked to John or Jeff, or Sto? ---Robby


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Robby, good to hear ya'll making out ok--Sand dollar is up and running but has no available rentals for the rodeo---i will keep my eye out. Noprat went 0 for 2 last weekend and some new people who bought the old R and R missed a couple as well--That's all it took--we decided to fish the Golden Meadow International Tarpon Rodeo this Fri. and Sat. --normally we start on the G.I tarpon rodeo--There will be 6 boats minimum fishing this weekend in the delta and i will post report--John and Jeff caught the #215 last year for this rodeo so i'm sure they will be back- Stro had damage to his shamrock and is being repaired by Sammy aka Mama Mia (he bought the 24 topaz from the ballay's who used to own Venice Marina) Speaking of Venice Marina -Jeff is no longer employed with them--tiger pass is silted up as well--I am towing a small houseboat that sleeps 4 to Pirate's Cove tomorrow--if you ever get in a bind during the week when i'm not there you are welcome to it-it's not fancy but it has a roof-anyhow sorry for the way i write jumping from one thing to another-----------looking forward to starting the season the way we ended last year---Tight Lines! Even Swap Kevn


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

*Wildside*

I own the old R&R, a 24 Topaz Bimini now named "WILDSIDE". I fished out of Venice last weekend with noprat. I went 0 for 3. Fought one for a while getting a few good jumps, ballpark 130 class, There are tarpon showing up, they just would not stay up. Should only get better. Daniel


----------



## skaV (Jun 7, 2005)

kevin-we need to get with **** and crawdaddy and see if they want to fish the rodeo. **** tells me he may sit this year out, but we told him that we would bring him a boat for the season if he was up to it. And crawdaddy sold out. Will there be room @ Pirate's for tie up? Look forward to hearing back.


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

How wide is your boat?


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome to the fleet Wildside--I did not make it fishing this weekend to secure the houseboat and other small details on the island--Noprat, R&R, and Desperado went several days --there was only 1 hook up by desperado which was claimed to be a #200 class fish----Robby, Richard did tell me last night that Chris will be fishing with him for the GI rodeo and **** had speck charters out ot Cocodrie?????????????????I might make a trip bn now and the rodeo--By the way i was told not too many fish saw over the weekend--Kevin


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

*Wildside*

We made it out Sunday but we were only able to fish until around 12pm. Noprat and R&R were also out there. We saw 1 slow rolling fish and had a huge strike that never jumped. Was not a great trip. I think it had something to do with the north wind that was blowing out there Friday and Saturday. I will be back in Venice Thursday night thru Sunday morning so I will keep everyone posted. I am still waiting on the first fish of the the year! Daniel


----------



## skaV (Jun 7, 2005)

kevin or daniel- ya'll have any idea of a number of boats fishing this year in the gitr? and tell us who we meet up with Wed before so we can get our money in the side pots, looks like we will be bringing 4 Tx boats--Robby


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Even Swap, R&R, Noprat, Desperado, Rock N Roll, WildSide, MamaMia, Pass A Good Time, Lil Moon, Carrie Sue, On Call (You can probably add a couple of spots to the list)-Mr. Todd, Capt. PJ, and the Argonaut are 3 boats destroyed from Katrina--Crawdaddy and Grand Ecaille were both sold last year--I will probably head up the calcutta unless **** fishes the rodeo (he usually heads up the calcutta's) Leaving @ 5:00 today and will finally make my first trip tomorrow. After talking to **** the fleet thinks that the fish are probably inside 20feet or so (no one has looked extensively inside) Tomorrow we will have 4 boats--I'll update fishing report on Mon. Kevin


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Well here is a report--not much of one--5 boats on Sat--Noprat--0 for 1--Tarpon in delta from 42 to 52 feet--spread out --they really aren't piled up yet--not enough fish to get me back until GI Rodeo--We did look inside 20 to 40 foot of water from Grand Bayou inside to Empire to the Hotel Had some bait but not piled up either.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

They are on their way. Just give it another week or so. Yall should be okay over there. Same thing over here on Satuday. All spread out. Sunday, they bunched up. Too much actually... if that is possible. It was like a bachelor party with only one stripper.


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Do ya'll fish out of Galveston--Appx. how many fish have been caught this year? Above or below average? when does the populations start to thin?


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Update in the Delta--2 boats yesterday Noprat and Desperado---Noprat went 1 for 2 First fish leadered this year---Kevin EvenSwap


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*New to Forum*

I just ran across this forum while googling Tarpon. Anyways, I grew up tarpon fishing in south LA with Ronnie Rogers and my uncle Vince Dagate aboard the Fru Fru Maru (not sure if any of you guys know them). Well, to make a long story short, Ronnie quit tarpon fishing, sold his boat, my bay boat is too little to go, and I can't convince my friends with bigger boats to go offshore for anything you can't eat. But man do I miss it. If anyone ever has an opening, feel free to pass on the invite.

But keep up the reports. Its nice to see what everyone is doing so I can at least day dream while sitting in the office.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I also grew up fishing with ronnie and vince. have been fishing this area for about a year now. me and a couple of other people have been going out the last couple of weekends.you should be able to e-mail me back after you receive this message. give me some contacct numbers and i will call you next time we go. If there is room you are more than welcome to come along.

Mike Monteiro


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Eugene Island*

Does anyone still fish the Eugene Island blocks, south of Marsh Island? We used to split our time between there and the Delta and often did pretty well. Our best day was a Thursday, the day BEFORE the Terrebonne Sportsman League Rodeo started, about 10 years ago. We had 27 strikes and landed 7. I will never forget that morning as long as I live. Got to the tarpon grounds and there were fish rolling as far as the eye can see. The gulf looked like a solid school of fish.


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Grand Isle Tarpon Rodeo*

I guess everyone is out fishing the rodeo right now, but I am stuck in north LA. Does anyone know any results of the first day? If so, please post.


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*First day results*

Got an email from Amy Domangue, who I beleive is the wife of the owner of the No Prat II. Here are the results of the first day:

1st place - 90lbs - Randy Waalk
2nd Place- 75lbs - Tom Preston - No Prat II
3rd place - 50 lbs - Ryan Hawthorne


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*final results*

TARPON: 1, Tom Preston, Houston, Texas, 170 pounds, 5 ounces. 2, Kyle Faulk, Houma, 92-10. 3, Richard Hawthorne, Houma, 87-14. 4. Randy Waalk, Houma, 85-10. 5. Richard St. Pierre, Houma, 83-13.
FIRST TARPON AWARD: Randy Waalk.


----------

